# 8" reduced to 6" ????



## gnatboy911 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am a big newbie here, so this may be a stupid question.   but, I'm trying to do as much research as possible before i start buying/installing any of my stove pipe stuff.   I have a Fisher Grandma Bear stove, it has an 8 inch pipe.   I found that 8 inch is a lot more expensive than 6 inch.   Would it work to reduce the size to 6 after it leaves the stove?   What are the members' feelings on this subject?  

thanks for any advice.   i've searched the forums but havn't found much yet.

Gnatboy911


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2011)

This is a common question. The answer is no, the Grandma is going to suck a lot of air and go through a lot of wood. Personally I would get a good new stove with 6" pipe and give the Fisher to dad for his shop.


----------



## Rich L (Feb 14, 2011)

gnatboy911 said:
			
		

> I am a big newbie here, so this may be a stupid question.   but, I'm trying to do as much research as possible before i start buying/installing any of my stove pipe stuff.   I have a Fisher Grandma Bear stove, it has an 8 inch pipe.   I found that 8 inch is a lot more expensive than 6 inch.   Would it work to reduce the size to 6 after it leaves the stove?   What are the members' feelings on this subject?
> 
> thanks for any advice.   i've searched the forums but havn't found much yet.
> 
> Gnatboy911



 I just sold my Blaze King Classic stove which had a 8" pipe going into an 6" thimble.The stove burned well however everytime I reloaded I'd get smoke spillage into the house.This got old and the stove is gone.So smoke spillage is something you may have to deal with.


----------

